# Deer Cutlets, Tenderloin, and backstrap recipe



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Can someone help with the above three- I plan to make them over the weekend. Want to clear them out of the freezer for this year's deer meat.

Thanks guys.

P.S. I have never myself cooked any of the three. (I know it's sad, but the wife ususally took care fo that )


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

For backstrap and tenderloin I slice 1/4 - 1/2 in. pieces and tenderize. Then I season with salt, pepper, garlic, and a little chili powder. Dip in egg, then roll in flour, and fry in vegetable oil at 350 degrees for 3 or 4 minutes on each side. Actually had this last night and its hard to beat. 

Another recipe thats good is to again cut and tenderize your backstrap and tenderloin and marinate in Italian dressing for 30 minutes. Take them out and wrap them in bacon, with a jalepeno and onion inside and grill on pit until done.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Cut backstrap into about 4" long chunks...cover with olive oil, season heavily with
coarse ground black pepper and salt to taste. Lightly grill...1-1/2 to 2 min per side.
Better than beef tenderloin... disclaimer- if you don't like rare to med rare meat then
don't use this recipe; use the "venison roll-ups" recipe that ratherbefishin mentioned...
(minus the Italian dressing... JMHO)


----------



## 3rd Coast Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

ratherbefishin said:


> For backstrap and tenderloin I slice 1/4 - 1/2 in. pieces and tenderize. Then I season with salt, pepper, garlic, and a little chili powder. Dip in egg, then roll in flour, and fry in vegetable oil at 350 degrees for 3 or 4 minutes on each side. Actually had this last night and its hard to beat.


Fried backstrap is IMPOSSIBLE to beat. I love being at the deer camp, cutting off the backstrap and sirloin from the mornings kill, and frying it up fresh (after a little tenderizing of course!). :cheers:

Oh yeah, DONT FORGET THE GRAVY!!!

If you never made gravy before, here is what I do:

1. In a shallow pan, add a small spoonful of the oil the meat was fried in.

2. Add Milk and some flour over low heat. You would be surprised how little flour you need compared to the milk so add it slowly using a whisk to mix. The whisk will help prevent the flour from clumping.

3. Continue stirring over low heat, slowly adding milk and flour until the gravy is at the consistency you want. Add some seasoning to the gravy. I usually use Tony's or whatever the backstrap is seasoned with.

Bon Appetite!!! (thats french for "Get your grub on!")


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Cooked this Saturday...

Cut the backstrap into 1 inch slices. Season with Kosher salt, cracked black pepper, garlic powder, cayanne pepper and whatever else makes ya feel good. Thread onto shishkabob sticks with a cross cut piece of jalepeno and a slice of onion between each piece of meat. Once the shishkabob sticks are full, wrap a piece of bacon around each piece of back strap and pin with a toothpick or thread another shishkabob stick through all of them. Smoke at 250 until ready. Came out pretty good except I was a little heavy on the black pepper but my friends didn't seem to care.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Cut the backstrap about 1/4" thick. Wrap it around some cream cheese, a slice of bell pepper, onion and jalapeno. Then wrap the whole thing with some bacon and season well (your favorite, I use Fiesta fajita seasoning). Pin it all together with a toothpick and cook it(grill, pit, oven). 

Professor Jones


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Just like most everyone says ..slice 1/4 -1/2 inch thick -dip in eggwash, dredge in flour -brown in oil ....THEN put it in a loaf pan with 2 cans of mushroom soup and bake @ 350 for 45 min.....

No need to thank me.....tis good....


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

someone was reading my mind!! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

try marinating the meat in buttermilk the night before 
salt and pepper to taste
roll in flour 
fry to golden brown
serve with your choice of gravy
take pics and post them on 2COOLFISHING to make your buddies hungry


----------

